

Flipkart founders, Sachin Bansal and Binny Bansal, get million dollar paychecks - abhisekumar
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/internet/flipkart-founders-sachin-bansal-and-binny-bansal-get-million-dollar-paychecks/articleshow/24168729.cms

======
deepak56
Good for them. Flipkart might have its problems (negative press coverage on
work culture, still not close to profitability etc), but one think can't be
denied - these are the people who raised the bar for what people would come to
expect from online shopping. And that at a time when certain players
(including, ironically, the site you have linked to) seemed hell bent to
destroy the landscape before it had even started.

More than half a billion in funding. A fund manager in charge of this much
money would be taking home much more.

